# Clint Smith on Gun "Lifestyle" and Gun Safety



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

A great video clip that summarizes the only 4 gun safety rules ever needed...





 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Clint illustrates exactly why Ive never been a fan of paintball. Ive never allowed myself or my children to "play" gun stuff, that is pointing or actually shooting play stuff at other people. Ive always maintained it "dulls" awareness or reality of firearms and the consequences of their use.
Clint is a pretty smart fella, cuts to the chase with reasoned and informed opinions and ideas.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Good rules. I grew up with these stressed to me since I was 3 years old.

-EVERY gun is loaded

-NEVER point the gun at anything you don't want to shoot.

The Marine Corps taught me

-finger STRAIGHT and OFF THE TRIGGER

I have been shooting for many years and I have had mishaps but thank GOD, the muzzle was always pointed in a safe direction.

I've learned to drop magazine, clear, clear and clear the chamber again. In an AR-15, I look into the chamber out of habit as we did in the service.

I teach these to my kids from the time they are very small. Almost every accidental shooting I have heard of is caused by not following these rules.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Az-Vic said:


> Clint illustrates exactly why Ive never been a fan of paintball. Ive never allowed myself or my children to "play" gun stuff, that is pointing or actually shooting play stuff at other people. Ive always maintained it "dulls" awareness or reality of firearms and the consequences of their use.
> Clint is a pretty smart fella, cuts to the chase with reasoned and informed opinions and ideas.


I was just thinking about this too. My kids have recently gotten "airsoft" guns but I am a bit uncomfortable with them pointing even a toy gun at someone. It does "dull" the whole sense of never pointing your muzzle at anything you do not want to shoot.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was very involved in airsoft until very recently. many of my friends and other players are firearms owners. Being a bit older I always knew which were which. It should be stressed that airsoft and paintball guns can causer serious injury and should only be used with supervision in designated areas. 

I'm not saying you should give your kids toy guns or real guns. it's a weird grey area that i will leave up to each parent. I would also suggest tell them that they represent a community. doing something stupid with a toy gun (or real gun) puts the credibility of all who participate in shooting sports on the line.

Sorry that was a thread jack. I like the video allot, In MA you have to take a class and get a lisence to even own low cap rifles and shotguns; I can't say i was thrilled coughing up the cash but it goes through the lessons again and again, which unfortunately is something that some folks need.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He has the KISS method and it works wonderfully!!! I know when I am around folks, I always eyeball the trigger on their firearm and if their finger is in the guard...it's mentioned.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

If your a "gun guy", and I consider myself a gun guy, you can spot a non gun guy in about all of five seconds, just by the way he handles a firearm.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Apparently he doesn't train any hand to hand disarming techniques with plastic guns? Or is that just for Kar-rah-tay instructors?
I simply teach people about the bullet fairy, it's much simpler and I believe more effective.


----------

